# Crush on Video Game Characters?



## AmenFashion

Owen from Harvest Moon

As soon as I saw th bachelor list for Tree of Tranquility, Owen instantly became my favorite from the series. Of course I married him in ToT and Animal Parade.



Chris Redfield from Resident Evil

Chris was my first crush as a kid. When I first played the GameCube Resident Evil REmake, Chris always stood out to me. Even though he's a hottie in the current games, I'll always have a soft spot for classic Chris.



Rai
I know he's from a Final Fantasy game, but I saw Rai in Kingdom Hearts... and I knew I wanted him to be my husband. Even if he's really dumb lol. I wish he were in it more!


What are some of your video game crushes?


----------



## piichinu

Furry wolf ganon is pretty hot


----------



## kaylagirl

Sorrynotsorry unf


----------



## Brad

I'm really into Kirby.






I think the picture speaks for itself.


----------



## SlaughterShy

I've always had a weird crush on Link.


----------



## tumut

This.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Probably my first video game crush ever, Kai. From Harvest Moon. I still love him.


----------



## matt

When I was like...5


----------



## tokkio

gray from harvest moon... lmao childhood video game crush 





hugh from pokemon (omg fanart of him are really nice i swear)





and omg lots from fe but most def 
lon'qu 





and tharja





kekekkkk


----------



## doveling

i haven't played many video games, but just by playing ssb4... i sorta had a thing for little mac, link and fox whoops.


----------



## riummi

Lon'qu and Chrom - Fire Emblem
Akihiko - persona 3


----------



## Javocado

Sinnoh League Champ Cynthia aka ultimate waifu


----------



## Ramza

I'm going to marry Reisen from Touhou.


----------



## tokkio

oh damn how could i forget my persona bebs... ken, aigis, makoto, mitsuru.... and most especially adachi the loser


----------



## Sanaki

IKE is love






and

Luke from harvest moon






I guess blue hair is my thing. ?\_( ツ )_/?


----------



## Joy

Lon'qu from Fire Emblem

Delsin from Infamous second son

Zack Fair from FF7 Crisis Core

Agent Shi Long Lang- Phoenix Wright franchise


----------



## Dae Min

Lee Everett from the Walking Dead Game..



Spoiler



When he died, it ruined me for a week. I was going through all stages of grief xD


----------



## DarkDesertFox

mysonicplush said:


> Lee Everett from the Walking Dead Game..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> When he died, it ruined me for a week. I was going through all stages of grief xD



Right? I wanted to cry .

Mine would be...


----------



## MissLily123

Ugh, too many to count >.< Link, Chrom and Henry (Fire Emblem), Leon ( Rune Factory 4)... Ugh <3


----------



## Tao

Though for some reason, I always thought she looked awful in the 'HD' cutscenes for FFX. Her in-game model, concept art etc looked a lot better.

They made the her look a lot better in the cutscenes for FFX-2, though they also turned her into a damn sex symbol...Would still make her my waifu though.


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell

_xoxo_


----------



## PlasmaPower

Surprised nobody said they wanted Isabelle as their waifu yet.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

PlasmaPower said:


> Surprised nobody said they wanted Isabelle as their waifu yet.



When Isabelle learns to stop being a work-a-holic and hang out we'll talk .


----------



## Joy

mysonicplush said:


> Lee Everett from the Walking Dead Game..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> When he died, it ruined me for a week. I was going through all stages of grief xD



Omg my bb Lee </3

Can't forget this hunk


----------



## Beardo

Michelle from Harvest Moon

Waluigi

and Wallace from Pokemon


----------



## Astro Cake

Bayonetta, more like Baeonetta.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

When ORAS came out, I kind of had this weird crush on Steven Stone for a while.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> When ORAS came out, I kind of had this weird crush on Steven Stone for a while.



Oh my gosh, yes. I was just waiting and waiting like "we get married in this game, right?" but the age difference between the characters is probably really weird.


----------



## MissLily123

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> When ORAS came out, I kind of had this weird crush on Steven Stone for a while.



Omg I am happy I'm not the only one!


----------



## Dunquixote

I always have a hard time admitting to myself about liking anyone--in real life or even in a video game; but, okay, here is my list ~ in no particular order:

Cullen -- in _Dragon Age: Origins_, _Dragon Age II_ and _Dragon Age: Inquisition_
Auron -- _Final Fantasy X_

I'm sure there are more, but right now I can't remember who they are.


----------



## riummi

tokkio said:


> oh damn how could i forget my persona bebs... ken, aigis, makoto, mitsuru.... and most especially adachi the loser



ooh yes how could i have forgotten adachi baby ;w;


----------



## ThePayne22

Joy said:


> Omg my bb Lee </3
> 
> Can't forget this hunk


Yuhhhh, nice choice. 

Always comes down to the true trash king for me tho.


----------



## tokkio

Sa-chan said:


> ooh yes how could i have forgotten adachi baby ;w;



oi i like your taste in characters lmaoooo


----------



## pokedude729

Zelda (especially the Spirit Tracks, and Skyward sword incarnations)


----------



## Bon Bonne

being attracted to fictional characters is my thing
I am like, the epitome of embarrassment tbh

current ones that I rly care about: Bayonetta and Zero
and because people like to draw robot masters and give them pretty faces and a pretty face is all I need... several of them too. I am not listing. this post is already embarrassing enough. :^)


----------



## Jawile

Moira Brown, I'll help you with as many experiments as you want. I LOVED this character from Fallout 3, haha.


----------



## Leedle-lee

I think my first crush was genuinely Goldie. I really don't know what I was thinking, even though I was little. Nowadays, anyone from any Fire Emblem game.


----------



## Mash

*cough* ZSS *cough*


----------



## AmenFashion

Dunquixote said:


> I always have a hard time admitting to myself about liking anyone--in real life or even in a video game; but, okay, here is my list ~ in no particular order:
> 
> Cullen -- in _Dragon Age: Origins_, _Dragon Age II_ and _Dragon Age: Inquisition_
> Auron -- _Final Fantasy X_
> 
> I'm sure there are more, but right now I can't remember who they are.



Haha glad you were able to admit it and posted! 

Actually you mentioning Final Fantasy randomly reminded me of my biggest crush that I can't believe I forgotten. I edited my first post


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Jawile said:


> Moira Brown, I'll help you with as many experiments as you want. I LOVED this character from Fallout 3, haha.



She's the reason I activated the nuke in Megaton.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Estelle from Tales of Vesperia


----------



## koneko

when I was like 8, zelda, I used to reset just so I can break into the castle * U * 
maron was beautiful to me also when she was singing.

nowadays, samus aran and lara croft \(U n U; )/


----------



## Mari_AC

Leon. Scott. Kennedy.


----------



## dragonair

When I was younger I had the biggest crush on Link from The Legend of Zelda and Sora from Kingdom Hearts.
It was to the point where I'm so embarrassed by it now. ; v ;

Currently I have a really really huge crush on Lightning from FF XIII & Akihiko and Aigis from Persona!! 
There are so many video game characters I find cute, but those are the ones I have the biggest crushes on.


----------



## milkyi

Aigis she's pretty nice and perfect if u ask me


----------



## punyparker

Raiden from Metal Gear Solid or Garrus from Mass Effect. It's a tie really.


----------



## Prabha

in Pokemon diamond there's a boy named barry, and omfg I was obsessed




Spoiler: why


----------



## Ragdoll

ive always had a weird crush on Link... probs also my first video game crush too haha

other than that, there's also Steven stone from when i played Emerald back in the day


----------



## Alpha_BatWolf_Tsukuri

Well let me list by game here.

Fire Emblem: Chrom as in duh
Pok?mon: Brock and Sir Aaron from Lucario and the Mystery of Mew Movie
Final Fantasy: Tie...Leon and Cloud
Rune Factory 4: Vishnal cause the voice man...and he is sweet to me
Harvest Moon: Allen in a New Beginning 
Zelda: Older Link 
Mario: I love Luigi been watching the old cartoons and he is super funny
Tales of the Abyss: Jade
Professor Layton: Layton of cource

those are the ones I can think of at the moment


----------



## Keyblades

Riku. Oops.


----------



## Shimmer

I think Chrom from Fire Emblem is really hot. In the beginning of Awakening when he leans down to pick you up...OHMIGOD <3


----------



## AmenFashion

Keyblades said:


> Riku. Oops.



Those eyes! <3


----------



## CurlehBrace

Quote frome Cave Story...


----------



## Mekan1

I actually kind of have a crush on Leona from LoL (In my pic)


----------



## Espurr

I don't believe I've had any video game crushes.  I don't find it weird but I just don't think I have.


----------



## okaimii

Leon S. Kennedy from Resident Evil and Dante from Devil May Cry (the one with white hair).


----------



## badcrumbs

okaimii said:


> Leon S. Kennedy from Resident Evil and *Dante from Devil May Cry* (the one with white hair).



I had a stupidly huge crush on Dante growing up. 

Also Link, for obvious reasons, and Ryu from Street Fighter.


----------



## Hide

Hahaha, Ghirahim and Shulk.


----------



## AmenFashion

Hide said:


> Hahaha, Ghirahim and Shulk.



Ghirahim! <3 How could I have forgotten


----------



## Astro Cake

Skyward Sword Link is such a cutie.


----------



## Wewikk

I have a crush on my star wars character you might see a lot of her in the art forums.

Here is also some different forms of her.


----------



## SockHead

back in elementary school i had a crush on may from pokemon ruby sapphire

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wewikk said:


> I have a crush on my star wars character you might see a lot of her in the art forums.
> 
> Here is also some different forms of her.
> 
> View attachment 132868View attachment 132869View attachment 132870View attachment 132871




AHAHAHAHA bro i know youre not joking LOL


----------



## Wewikk

I bet 90% of the guys on this site have a crush on may.


----------



## Pearls

miles edgeworth. and franziska von karma. and a few others.


----------



## Ezekiel

From Pokemon, Winona will always have a special place in my heart. However, Persona 4 is my favorite game and as such, my Waifu is Naoto Shirogane. From Fire Emblem Awakening, I have playthroughs with Lucina, Cordelia, and Anna. If I go into visual novels, Saber (Fate/Stay Night) is my number 1.


----------



## esper_wings

Johnny Gat from the Saint's Row series! Not only is the character extremely good looking and a total bad a, but the voice actor - Daniel Dae Kim, is a total hunk!


----------



## Victor08912

Dawn <3


----------



## FireWire

Lucina, Midna, Peach, Rosilina, Elizabeth from Bioshock, Samus, and Lara from the new Tomb Raider


----------



## Arualx

Ultimate husband Zack Fair from Final Fantasy VII Crisis Core <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Link, especially when I first played ocarina of time and was going through the Forest Temple lol


----------



## monalu11

Almost any person with a sword on Super Smash Bros, and Warren from Life is Strange xD (come on, nerdy people are cute af!)


----------



## pillow bunny

how can you have a crush on a drawing? that doesn't even make sense wtf

- - - Post Merge - - -



Brad said:


> I'm really into Kirby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the picture speaks for itself.



i stand corrected


----------



## Kuroh

Spoiler: pretty boys ahead








Raiden - Metal Gear Rising Revengeance





Link





Marth


----------



## stargurg

garrus vakarian. .-.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

momo.mofo said:


> garrus vakarian. .-.



Too bad he's always calibrating something.

Samus Aran tho


----------



## alloutofscones

momo.mofo said:


> garrus vakarian. .-.



I'm glad I'm not the only one. xD

I'm pretty partial to Tali as well; she's an absolute dork.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Seifer from FFVIII, Ringabel from Bravely Default...Hiro from Lunar: Eternal Blue...

And the major one is Leon S. Kennedy from Resident Evil. *swoon*


----------



## Clavis

Spoiler: Naga be praised.













Spoiler: This creep













Spoiler: i know this is a visual novel and not a "game" but idc


----------



## Rasha

Foxxie frum stair fax I wuv him!!!!!! <3
Also King Dedede is hawt leik rawr


----------



## oreo

mysonicplush said:


> Lee Everett from the Walking Dead Game..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> When he died, it ruined me for a week. I was going through all stages of grief xD



yes, i used up my box of tissues >'; damn, i wish he was my history professor though






Spoiler:  fan-art of lee


----------



## AcidLucidity




----------



## Mizuriri

Lon'qu, Libra, Henry, Inigo, Link, and Midna omg-


----------



## Gerudo

For Mine I'd have to say Jude from Tales of Xillia


----------



## Javocado

I find the Beauty class trainers from X/Y quite ravishing.


----------



## Artemisss

For some reason when I was little I had a crush on spyro the dragon?? honestly idek it's weird now that i think about it lmao ~ But currently I'm super in love with Handsome Jack from Borderlands @___@


----------



## Alienfish

Noire.. <3

hence my username before lel


----------



## Dinosaurz

When I was 7 I had a crush on Crash Bandicoot


----------



## Cou

i got a bigasscrush on chrom


----------



## Stalfos

I had a crush on Dixie Kong when I was little. :/
No monkey business though.


----------



## AmenFashion

Slammint said:


> When I was 7 I had a crush on Crash Bandicoot



Wait, so did I


----------



## zeoli

Spoiler:  Babe squad












Samurai Warriors 4 hurt me pretty badly if you can't tell LOL.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Aigis from Persona 3. I also really grew to love Ayane in P4 and would've gone out with her if I hadn't been dating Yukiko at that point lol.


----------



## SeraphicOrder

I used to have a big guy crush on Ryu... and as I grew older I strived to look like him.



but my biggest childhood crush was Aerith Gainsborough of FF7.. when she was stabbed I was like... nooooOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## brickwall81

When I was younger, I totally had a crush on Sly Cooper, even though he's a raccoon. I think it's because of his voice.


----------



## Perri

Lance from Pok?mon
Bianca from Pok?mon
Cherren from Pok?mon
Hugh from Pok?mon
Sycamore from Pok?mon
Tom Nook from Animal Crossing
^the worssst


----------



## Midoriya

Prepare for a bigass list:



Spoiler































































































































































and, of course, the one and only,









There's probably more, but that's all I can think of off the top of my head


----------



## Azza

Ryu said:


> Prepare for a bigass list:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, of course, the one and only,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's probably more, but that's all I can think of off the top of my head


The first one is probably why I always win against you in smash when I'm using her  Don't get too distracted


----------



## Midoriya

Azza said:


> The first one is probably why I always win against you in smash when I'm using her  Don't get too distracted



Haha yeah, lol you get what I mean.  I zone out and before I know it I've been combo'ed and I'm already at 47%, XD


----------



## Wholockian

Jacob Frye from Assassins Creed: Syndicate ;-;


Spoiler: Large Images


----------



## zeldafromhyrule

Of course, link is senpai. Such a cute design for a character


----------



## Buggy

Ryoji and Aigis from Persona 3. ;-;


Spoiler: isn't this adorbs


----------



## milkyi

Aigis <333


----------



## Hatori

. . . . I'll just leave this here.

Naoto Shirogane from Persona 4
Persona 3 Protagonist
Alice from Alice:Madness Returns
Teddie from Persona 4

Oh, and Parasoul from Skullgirls.


----------



## Jacob

had a crush on 
Amy - sonic Adventure DX version
Mimi - Monkey ball 2 (how dare u judge me)
Luna - Shrek Superslam
Daisy - Mario Baseball for gamecube
Basically anyone else who acted slutty tbh


----------



## Toaster

Mine would have to be wind waker Link.



Hes so funny X3


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt

Skyla from Pokemon Black and White... I don't know why
Tifa from Final Fantasy 7 (do I really have to explain myself, look at her )


----------



## Zuckerlovelife

Uh. Midna; her imp form and her real form. Preferably her imp form but I'm not fussy. It's not like I have an obsession or anything.........


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Well... I played Xenoblade, and now I kind of have a crush on Dunban.


----------



## Charmed

Umm... Yuna from Final Fantasy


----------



## Amy Rose

Far too many to list. But here's some from recent memory:

Poison from Final Fight/Street Fighter
Amy from the Sonic series (as you're probably able to tell )
Dotty from AC (yup xD)
Fiora from Xenoblade Chronicles
Teddie from Persona 4
Aigis and Ken from Persona 3
Vivian and Lady Bow from Paper Mario
Rinka from Fire Emblem: Fates


----------



## Astro Cake

Skyward Sword Zelda.


----------



## Stalfos

Curly Brace. <3


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Kat <3


----------



## Nightmares

Leon from Resident Evil 4 when I was like 10 xD

HE HAS LIKE THE CUTEST HAIR OMFG

- - - Post Merge - - -

I MEAN LOOK AT DIS SHT


----------



## tui

I had the hugest crush on Ash from Pokemon when I watched the anime as a kid.

Otherwise, Norman Reedus in the new Silent Hill? yes please


----------



## sock

I tried to marry Walker from ACWW when I was 7.


----------



## Tao

'Quiet', from Metal Gear Solid V.




Mostly because facially she looks really 'normal', sort of like somebody I imagine I could actually bump into in public. Her features seem to be a bit 'off' but in an attractive way that makes her look a bit more 'real', as opposed to other female characters who are almost 100% symmetrical and 'perfect'. She's a bit average, and I like that.

Plus she's not caked in make-up. I'm not against make-up but female characters are usually drenched in the stuff to sex up the otherwise mediocre looking character model.

And to top it off, she's pretty bad*ss. Even Ocelot seems a bit weary to **** with her.




I'm not a big fan of her costume though. It just seems out of place for a series where the women are usually as well dressed for combat as the men. It's the context I have issue with, otherwise I would be fine with it.

[Edit] Context is provided. It's weird, but the costume (or lack of) at least makes sense now.


----------



## Joy

Price of freedom sure is sweet D;


----------



## Raffy

Spoiler: oh


----------



## Android

Abel from SF4, especially when he's wearing his singlet.


----------



## Dunquixote

Altair from Assassin's Creed ^.^


----------



## Midoriya

Posting glitch.  There's a post I can't see, so I'm posting here so everyone can see it.


----------



## Shimmer

I wouldn't call it a "crush" but she's a real cutie.


----------



## laurenx

always had the biggest crush on vaughn from harvest moon as a kid


----------



## Juurii

Link and Midna from twilight princess. 
Midna is so feisty and 
Link TURNS INTO A WOLFIE. cuddling would be so nice :3


----------



## Javocado

Pally's Mii


----------



## Bloobloop

Cheren from Pokemon ;-;


----------



## Midoriya

Shimmer said:


> I wouldn't call it a "crush" but she's a real cutie.




Ooh, forgot her.  That particular Battle Chatelain from Pokemon is a crush in my book.


----------



## Jill

lon'qu from FE:A 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and Ricken  from FE:A 






Alistair from DA:O 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cullen


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

A sort of quasi-crush is for Bunston from The Legendary Starfy.






Bunston's the guy in the center.

He's depicted as an anthro here.


----------



## DreadSpecialist

Pretty much everyone from the Borderlands series tbh (minus the obvious no-nos, like Tina )

Mostly Zer0 tho


----------



## DarkDesertFox

DreadSpecialist said:


> Pretty much everyone from the Borderlands series tbh (minus the obvious no-nos, like Tina )
> 
> Mostly Zer0 tho



I love Mechromancer. She's got to be my favorite out of all the characters.


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland

Leon S. Kennedy, the only crush I've ever had, and ever will on a video game character >.<


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

I have a crush on Laurent

On adachi


----------



## Kristen

I've seen so many characters from Fire Emblem here and I haven't even read all of the posts yet lmao 
But I'm just gonna add on and say Lucina and Severa from FE13.



Brad said:


> I'm really into Kirby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the picture speaks for itself.



This made me giggle but you sure are unique over here.


----------



## YearsLate

Sheena from Tales of Symphonia, most definitely.


----------



## Acruoxil

Aria Nook Violet said:


> On adachi
> View attachment 147464



Ahhhhhh I love that guy <3

Man crush on Ezio. Also I absolutely love Ellie in a non-romantic way. And Yukiko/Chie/Rise/Naoto from Persona 4: Golden.


----------



## Tao

Juliet Starling from Lollipop Chainsaw






DarkDesertFox said:


> I love Mechromancer. She's got to be my favorite out of all the characters.



Maybe they meant her as a 'no-no' because she's like 13?


Otherwise, she's one of the few characters I actually like from Boarderlands.


----------



## Astro Cake

Chun Li and Cammy.


----------



## naelyn

Jisoo from Dandelions. Like he's imo perfect. Not many girls can deal with overly jealous but I kinda wish a guy was with me.

Also Luke from HM. Cause he's a doll.


----------



## starlite

Ryan from Beyond Two Souls







Mike from Until Dawn (who is very similar to the above omg)






Joel from The Last of Us






awwwww yeAH


----------



## moonflow

female Shepherd from mass effect and lee from the walking dead game


----------



## Applelicious

I always had a huge crush on Rinoa when I first played Final fantasy 8 c.c..


----------



## yoyo98

Okay, um.... a few years ago I had a crush on Sonic and Shadow the hedgehog.... and I used to think Yoyo from JGR & JSRF was cute... Jeez I have problems... o.o


----------



## Midoriya

yoyo98 said:


> Okay, um.... a few years ago I had a crush on Sonic and Shadow the hedgehog.... and I used to think Yoyo from JGR & JSRF was cute... Jeez I have problems... o.o




What about Silver???  ....


----------



## JasonBurrows

I used to think Champion Cynthia was really cute when I was younger. I beat the Elite Four over 50 times just to challenge her.


----------



## Midoriya

JasonBurrows said:


> I used to think Champion Cynthia was really cute when I was younger. I beat the Elite Four over 50 times just to challenge her.




She wasn't only cute, but her team was really tough to beat.  Everything a champion should be.... :')


----------



## KantoKraze

this nerd wow


----------



## yoyo98

DoubleR said:


> What about Silver???  ....



Yeah also Silver XD


----------



## Dorian

Vincent Valentine


----------



## MegaAquaKat

Prince Pu from Earthbound, Rover from ac, and Sans from Undertale
hhhhhhhhh *wheezes*

*shifty eyes*


----------



## kwonniebunz

I have had such a bad crush on Zevran Arainai, Fenris and Cullen from the Dragon Age series for years


----------



## toxapex

Mettaton from Undertale and Papyrus from Undertale and Sans from undertale and Alphys from Undertale and Undyne from Underta


----------



## MagsyPies

Squall from FFVIII, Sephiroth, Lightning, classic Dante, Steven Stone, Flannery and Jigglypuff. 
My tastes are varied


----------



## DasKateten

Leon Scott Kennedy... just look at him in his gangsta suit and Chicago typewriter lol


----------



## Ragdoll

Had a crush on Marth from Fire Emblem: Awakening and still had a crush after dat plot twist


----------



## Sumable

Toriel from UT.


----------



## KiloPatches

Yeah...... everybody who plays Dragon Age goes for Cullen.....
When I played Inquisition, I fell for Solas....
OMG..... that whole romance sequence..... only to.... and then he.... NOT GONNA SAY A WORD. 
Speaking of Bioware Games, Garrus, totally a good choice, but I WOULd TOTALLY ROMANCE MORDIN SOLAS IF I COULD!!!! 
THE SCIENTIST SALARIAN?!?! THE SONG, GUYS!!!! HE SAVED THE KROGAN RACE..... AND IN MASS EFFECT 3, CURED THE GENOPHAGE WITH EVE..... AND...... AND..... *Cries* 
Like its not like these are even particularly "hot" characters.... its their personalities..... I just had a soft spot for them. They won my heart. 
But after the whole Solas situation in Inquisition, I have a second character who is romancing Cullen..... help him through his Lyrium addiction. Basically a self-loathing mage. Haha. 

Otherwise I have attachments and bonds to characters in games. That happen to be male, I guess. And I dunno, if it were an option to romance them, maybe that would be weird. But one of them is J'zargo from Skyrim. I don't have furry tendencies or fetishes though. Even though he is a Khajiit. Again, it was a personality thing. It could have been on any other character model, really.


----------



## eleanorshock

LINK! <33333 look at this cutie!



AND



CHROM!


ghirahim is pretty fine too


----------



## Kaitrock

Definitely Link! I also loved Red from Pokemon. Cullen, Isabella, Zevran, Fenris, Josephine, and Alistair are all baes. Dante and Viewtiful Joe from Capcom are high on my list too.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Haha honestly I am currently crushing on Geralt of Rivia and also any Castanic guy in Tera ugh those chisled abs and smouldering sexy faces 8'D I have odd taste, but I crush so easily on fictional guys its sad xD


----------



## 0ni

So many... basically a new crush every time I start a new game.

Some major ones I can remember:

Dorian Pavus. Dragon Age: Inquisition -




Edgar. FFVI -



Kaiden Alenko. Mass Effect



There are more but I will stop there.


----------



## Mayuu

I've had a thirteen year long crush on Tidus from ffx :/


----------

